# DNP cycle results and Regal Labs DNP review



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 22, 2022)

recently ordered from Regal Labs after a member kindly gave me their contact details.

It comes in a silver bag, with tablets that look the right colour, I'll try and attach a photo.

I find that taking more than 1 pill at a time causes vomitting but it's not due to anything than too many chemicals being in he stomach. So the problem is physical rather than chemical and it's the only reason I continue to take them.

So to combat that I only take 1 pill at a time and I don't eat for 3-4 hours after swallowing the pill.

I took 400mg for 25 days and lost 15kgs approximately but I was pretty much starving myself to burn as many calories as possible.

I started at 94kgs and ended up at 79kgs but I'll weight myself tomorrow and post an update. Many of you have seen my transformation pictures before, but after 2 years of not going to the gym and not doing a PCT and stopping all gear I lost all my muscle.

I got schizophrenia after finding out at 19 we have wires in our brains, finally nobody fucking told me and it derailed my life.

I then got admitted to a mental hospital and was prescribed risperidone as an anti-psychotic which caused me to gain a lot of weight and on top of my no PCT and heavy eating due to the appetite increase I gained a lot of weight. It caused my estrogen to balloon up and increased my prolactin. Im now prescribed Aripiprazole which is a dopamine agonist and lowers prolactin as well as sleeping tablets.

No test and high prolactin caused me to suffer with ED issues. My blood test results showed my test was 7.5-8.5 and my prolactin in the 1700's. I ended up at 25% bf and lost all my muscle, the little muscle I had anyways. I am currently in the process of applying for TRT, but the NHS guidelines think having the T levels of an 85-year-old man is "healthy". It's gonna be hard getting a script so young at 21. But when I'm suffering with ED issues at this test level, it's like what the fuck, can't you see I need TRT. I make a mistake, used steroids too young and fucked up my endocrine system. I will never advise anyone who isn't already very muscular to take steroids ever again, I used to promote them like hell.

I really regret using steroids and hope to discourage other young people from taking them, don't give me too much flak because I learnt my mistake. Now I'm going the TRT route.

I'm really proud of my recent weight loss. It's really improved my self-esteem

Also, remember when it comes to sharing sources. Remember what it was like being a noob and worrying about getting scammed? Until a more experienced user showed you the light? Be kind, don't be someone who just takes and give back to the community. Help the next noob in line, with my sources permission I have helped multiple users source DNP.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a few kilos of raw powder but not capped.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I have a few kilos of raw powder but not capped.


Be careful weighing out those caps, don't wanna overdose which is easy to do with miligrams


----------



## lseactuary90 (Jan 25, 2022)

What diet macros % did you use?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 25, 2022)

lseactuary90 said:


> What diet macros % did you use?


I literally starved myself and only ate once a day or once every other day


----------



## ftf (Jan 25, 2022)

What function do the wires serve? I'm 42 and I don't know about them.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 25, 2022)

ftf said:


> What function do the wires serve? I'm 42 and I don't know about them.


I'm on a psychiatric ward at the minute lol. The wires serve to slowly make the world a better place using the power of our subconsciousness . That's what I came up with nobody told me.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 25, 2022)

Do you happen to know the gauge?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 25, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Do you happen to know the gauge?


What is the gauge?


----------



## ftf (Jan 25, 2022)

Well, I hope you do feel better. Be careful starving yourself and using DNP. Sounds like with the willpower to starve yourself, you don't need the DNP.


----------



## BeefMince (Jan 26, 2022)

Never heard of Regal DNP. I have used Dinitro and HighHeater nonetheless they should all be similar.

I don't see the transformation pictures?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

BeefMince said:


> Never heard of Regal DNP. I have used Dinitro and HighHeater nonetheless they should all be similar.
> 
> I don't see the transformation pictures?


dont really take too many pictures I can show you last time from a few years ago. used 400mg for a month


----------



## ftf (Jan 26, 2022)

Holy shit! You don't need to be losing weight. The first pic is the healthy one. Eat healthy and lift weights. Stop starving yourself and using DNP.


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2022)

You need KFC not DNP


----------



## DerrickRigg (Jan 26, 2022)

Agreed. No DNP needed. Might have been OK to use clen to get cut.


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2022)

DerrickRigg said:


> Agreed. No DNP needed. Might have been OK to use clen to get cut.


Clen is a fuckin aweful idea


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

what do you guys thing about the results


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

Trump said:


> Clen is a fuckin aweful idea


yeah, would rather 200mg of dnp than 100mcg of clen


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

Trump said:


> You need KFC not DNP


I need abs to feel good and motivate me I didn't have abs before. mirror can do a lot for Ur workout mentality which leads to gains. I love being on cycle and looking better each Time I look in the mirror.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 26, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I need abs to feel good and motivate me I didn't have abs before. mirror can do a lot for Ur workout mentality which leads to gains. I love being on cycle and looking better each Time I look in the mirror.


No offence but, you cycle?

I’d hire a coach.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> No offence but, you cycle?
> 
> I’d hire a coach.


yeah I did a cycle. and not so fast, it was a successful cycle. I gained over 10kgs. you're an idiot for judging my success on how big I am instead of the change in size. backwards mentality thinking that, most guys who use steroids don't look like it.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 26, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> yeah I did a cycle. and not so fast, it was a successful cycle. I gained over 10kgs. you're an idiot for judging my success on how big I am instead of the change in size. backwards mentality thinking that, most guys who use steroids don't look like it.


I’m an idiot, but you’re the one who ran a cycle and fucking DNP but still has a low-end natural physique. Got it.

I was trying to offer legitimate advice, but you seem to be butt hurt and wanting to lash out, so I’m going to switch gears.



> most guys who use steroids don't look like it.



People who use steroids in the context of bodybuilding but don’t look like it are doing it horribly, horribly wrong.  Why would you take steroids and DNP in order to look completely average?  Shouldn’t that maybe be an indication of how effective your diet and training are?

Hence me recommending that you get a coach…


----------



## ftf (Jan 26, 2022)

Pump the brakes. You successfully lost weight. Too much for such a small guy. Eat healthy and focus on gains. Health is more important than being that skinny. It takes time to do it right. Get your mind right, Luke.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m an idiot, but you’re the one who ran a cycle and fucking DNP but still has a low-end natural physique. Got it.
> 
> I was trying to offer legitimate advice, but you seem to be butt hurt and wanting to lash out, so I’m going to switch gears.
> 
> ...


alright look I'll take your advice thanks a lot. 

can't lie tho the cutting gains were mad.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 26, 2022)

ftf said:


> Pump the brakes. You successfully lost weight. Too much for such a small guy. Eat healthy and focus on gains. Health is more important than being that skinny. It takes time to do it right.


C'mon I didnt even get to get to 10% bf! 

I promise I'll do a dirty bulk afterwards!


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 31, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> What is the gauge?


Of the wires in our heads.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 1, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Of the wires in our heads.


idk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 1, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> idk


I'm back on a psychiatric unit again


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> yeah I did a cycle. and not so fast, it was a successful cycle. I gained over 10kgs. you're an idiot for judging my success on how big I am instead of the change in size. backwards mentality thinking that, most guys who use steroids don't look like it.


So show us before and after pics.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm back on a psychiatric unit again


And yet you have access to the Internet? What do the doctors say about the wires we all have in our heads?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So show us before and after pics.


Bulk, then cut.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> And yet you have access to the Internet? What do the doctors say about the wires we all have in our heads?


Yes we are allowed our phones. 

They say to call them voices idk why. They kinda just go along with it but ask practicality questions like how did they put the wire in your brain


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> They say to call them voices idk why. They kinda just go along with it but ask practicality questions like how did they put the wire in your brain


Could it be that they are trying to get you to think through whether or not there are really wires there? Do you know how the wires got there?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

There’s no wires in our brain. You also need to eat. With something like schizophrenia you should not be taking any drugs that aren’t prescribed by your dr.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Bulk, then cut.


I'm gonna be straight up with you because I genuinely fear for your health:


You look extremely malnourished. For the love of god, forget about DNP and spend the next 6-18 months learning how to eat and train.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Could it be that they are trying to get you to think through whether or not there are really wires there? Do you know how the wires got there?


Idk bro. They are letting me out of hospital because now I call the transmissions voices, the microchip schizoprenia ect ect. I leave on the 16th


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s no wires in our brain. You also need to eat. With something like schizophrenia you should not be taking any drugs that aren’t prescribed by your dr.


Yeah I know. It's just I'm really insecure and have low self esteem about my body, and roids are the Way there. I'm in the unlikely process of getting TRT


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm gonna be straight up with you because I genuinely fear for your health:
> 
> 
> You look extremely malnourished. For the love of god, forget about DNP and spend the next 6-18 months learning how to eat and train.


Yeah I'm gonna eat like 3 chicken breasts a day and stuff along with my other meals


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Idk bro. They are letting me out of hospital because now I call the transmissions voices, the microchip schizoprenia ect ect. I leave on the 16th


Your absolute topline priority right now NEEDS to be getting your mental health in order. Forget about PEDs and focus on your psyche.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your absolute topline priority right now NEEDS to be getting your mental health in order. Forget about PEDs and focus on your psyche.


Yeah I'm on 30mg of Aripiprazole which happens to be a domapine agonist and reduces prolactin. So when I do start I'll have an extra compound helping with prolactin control for the 19-NORs


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah I'm on 30mg of Aripiprazole which happens to be a domapine agonist and reduces prolactin. So when I do start I'll have an extra compound helping with prolactin control for the 19-NORs


You are nowhere NEAR ready for PEDs, dude.

Not physically or mentally.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah I'm gonna eat like 3 chicken breasts a day and stuff along with my other meals


Once in a while, throw some ice cream in.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You are nowhere NEAR ready for PEDs, dude.
> 
> Not physically or mentally.


What do you think about my split. (8-12 reps)

*Pull *
Lateral Raises - 3 sets

Lateral Pulldown - 3 Sets 
Cable Row - 3 Sets

Bicep Curl - 3 Sets 

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets

*Push*
Bench Press - 3 sets
Cable Crossovers/Press - 3 sets
Incline Press - 3 sets

Military/overhead Press - 3 sets

Tricep Pushdown - 3 sets

*Legs*
Deadlifts - 5 sets 
Leg Press - 5 sets 
Calf Raises - 5 Sets
Leg Extensions - 5 Sets


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah I know. It's just I'm really insecure and have low self esteem about my body, and roids are the Way there. I'm in the unlikely process of getting TRT


No they are not solution to your issues. Your issues are deeper than your physique.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

So you are @Habib on MESO. You offer a lot of fucking advice over there for someone that doesn’t look like he’s even using gear. 



			https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/regal-labs-dnp-review.134408346/


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you are @Habib on MESO. You offer a lot of fucking advice over there for someone that doesn’t look like he’s even using gear.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/regal-labs-dnp-review.134408346/


People can say what they want but this is why I ask to see guys physiques that are giving advice. Even if somebody looks like shit now they should atleast have been able to apply  it in the past.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you are @Habib on MESO. You offer a lot of fucking advice over there for someone that doesn’t look like he’s even using gear.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/regal-labs-dnp-review.134408346/


Give me a break I ran one cycle and gained 20lbs+ .

The vast majority of my posts are good advice


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Give me a break I ran one cycle and gained 20lbs+ .
> 
> The vast majority of my posts are good advice


How do you know it’s good advice if you can’t apply it? Going from malnourished to a normal healthy weight isn’t hard


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People can say what they want but this is why I ask to see guys physiques that are giving advice. Even if somebody looks like shit now they should atleast have been able to apply  it in the past.


What do you think of my split. I'm guessing you're shredded since you can dance in clubs which is really cool bro. Could use some advice


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How do you know it’s good advice if you can’t apply it? Going from malnourished to a normal healthy weight isn’t hard


Easy. Theory is one, application is another


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Easy. Theory is one, application is another


Application is more important than theory. No you should not give advice period. You should shut up and learn. This is the problem with social media, etc now. Back in the day if you went somewhere like pro muscle or muscle mayhem and you tried to give advice you’d be jumped on by every knowledgeable guy on the forum.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you are @Habib on MESO. You offer a lot of fucking advice over there for someone that doesn’t look like he’s even using gear.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/regal-labs-dnp-review.134408346/


Then help me on giving advice for my workout split so I dont look like that


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> What do you think of my split. I'm guessing you're shredded since you can dance in clubs which is really cool bro. Could use some advice



I’ve posted plenty of pics here.
You need to eat, but again that’s not going to solve your problems


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you are @Habib on MESO. You offer a lot of fucking advice over there for someone that doesn’t look like he’s even using gear.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/regal-labs-dnp-review.134408346/


Are you surprised?
I just looked through the Ubdgerground forum on Meso for fun.

It's a circle jerk of "Package received, gtg"
"7 days TA, fucking awesome"
"Just ordered, I hope it's as smooth as your orders bros"

A source just started 2 hours ago
They're on page 2 with almost no hate or anyone calling them out on anything, or asking any real question/Doing any background searches

Meso is shit, I dont see many names there anymore... all I see are shills sucking eachother off and no one calling them out

Are you surprised a tiny guy with no knowledge can gice advice there now?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Look man, your size is determined by how much food you can eat and utilize and by how strong you can get.
You won’t do either because you don’t want to lose your abs. 
This is about everything you need to do
Big As’ growth principles


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Look man, your size is determined by how much food you can eat and utilize and by how strong you can get.
> You won’t do either because you don’t want to lose your abs.
> This is about everything you need to do
> Big As’ growth principles


I can't believe it says to do just one set per excercise. Seems like an informative read


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro, there’s a lot of solid people giving you solid advice. In your situation, you need to be focusing on you, not just your mirror self but your inner self. You need to be working on progressing your health and mental aspects. PEDs won’t get someone to the look that you’re wanting, they will only HELP. You have to have a sold understanding not only of the drugs you’re putting into yourself but a far more superior knowledge of diet diet diet and working out. Not only on those but what works best for you. You can take all the stuff you want but if you’re not eating right and training right, you’re just gonna be going in a yo-yo type of spiral. You have a lot of time to work on just being natural (yeah I know you’ve already take a cycle, so be it) and continue to work on your foundation before introducing yourself to additional compounds. Also, please don’t look at your Rx meds as a extra positive to when you decide to take a hormone that effects proloctin. I’m diabetic, I take insulin, insulin is a major anabolic source for BBers- I look at it as a medicine I need to stay alive, not something to assist me with BBing


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Now I wanna see what this jabroni looks like.  Who has the pics?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I can't believe it says to do just one set per excercise. Seems like an informative read


It’s to true failure with decent form. Volume is not the primary driver of growth. Mechanical tension and effort are. Guys waste way too much time and energy thinking more is better doing junk volume, pump sets and worthless exercises. 
This is the routine I do when during the year when I’m extremely busy.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Look man, your size is determined by how much food you can eat and utilize and by how strong you can get.
> You won’t do either because you don’t want to lose your abs.
> This is about everything you need to do
> Big As’ growth principles


This is spot on as well. If you’re self worried about your abs, not sure growing is going to be doable for you unless you really wanna go extremely sloooooooooow. Bulking doesn’t work as a “ok I bulked and I csnt see abs, now I need to cut”. There are some people that naturally have outlines in their abs and that’s them, a lot of people don’t. They’re there, just remember it, you can bring em back by eating properly and working out properly when time comes to shed and you’ll see a difference in the muscle you have developed…it takes time so a few weeks of bulking ain’t going to cut it


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Look man, your size is determined by how much food you can eat and utilize and by how strong you can get.
> You won’t do either because you don’t want to lose your abs.
> This is about everything you need to do
> Big As’ growth principles


I can't believe it says to do just one set per excercise. Seems like a


metsfan4life said:


> Bro, there’s a lot of solid people giving you solid advice. In your situation, you need to be focusing on you, not just your mirror self but your inner self. You need to be working on progressing your health and mental aspects. PEDs won’t get someone to the look that you’re wanting, they will only HELP. You have to have a sold understanding not only of the drugs you’re putting into yourself but a far more superior knowledge of diet diet diet and working out. Not only on those but what works best for you. You can take all the stuff you want but if you’re not eating right and training right, you’re just gonna be going in a yo-yo type of spiral. You have a lot of time to work on just being natural (yeah I know you’ve already take a cycle, so be it) and continue to work on your foundation before introducing yourself to additional compounds. Also, please don’t look at your Rx meds as a extra positive to when you decide to take a hormone that effects proloctin. I’m diabetic, I take insulin, insulin is a major anabolic source for BBers- I look at it as a medicine I need to stay alive, not something to assist me with BBing


High IQ post and I will take all of this advice. Thanks a lot bro. Any comments on my workout split?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Now I wanna see what this jabroni looks like.  Who has the pics?


Bulk then cut


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Bulk then cut


Why are you messing with DNP?  I would just be bulking in your shoes. How old are you?
I'm saying even in your bulk pic you aren't that big and I would think you don't need DNP at all to get cut.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Why are you messing with DNP?  I would be bulking in your shoes. How old are you?


I'm messing with DNP for the rapid fat loss, I'm very impatient. Im 21, 18 at the time. Lost all my progress in 2 years and now look closer to pic 1. Am starting on working out now will run a cycle in a few months once I sort out my head


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm messing with DNP for the rapid fat loss, I'm very impatient. Im 21, 18 at the time. Lost all my progress in 2 years and now look closer to pic 1. Am starting on working out now will run a cycle in a few months once I sort out my head


ok, different goals for different people.  Are you a runner?  Are you using any PEDs?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, different goals for different people.  Are you a runner?  Are you using any PEDs?


Not ATM. Just using DNP to cut before I bulk forever. Better be at a low bodyfat percentage before using roids. 

Not playing any sports and I'm not a runner


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Now I wanna see what this jabroni looks like.  Who has the pics?


There on page 1 and page 2 of this thread


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm messing with DNP for the rapid fat loss, I'm very impatient. Im 21, 18 at the time. Lost all my progress in 2 years and now look closer to pic 1. Am starting on working out now will run a cycle in a few months once I sort out my head


So if you lost all your gains in 2 years, that means basically you only looked like pic #3 or 4 for <= 1 year (21-18 = 3 years.. 3 -2 = 1).

You don't need PEDs, you need to learn basic principles of training and eating to build/maintain muscle.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 11, 2022)

I would really not recommend DNp for you for quite some time. You really need to be putting more food in your body, not only just for this lifestyle but overall. It appears you have a high metabolism so you’re gonna need to eat…. A lot. I get being impatient, most people are, but you’re not going to be able to rush this and be healthy. You’ll see a lot of these YouTube dipshits “I did this in 6mo” and all that… bullshit, reckless, and some have some damn good genetics…and combo of the 3. Be safe with it all, it’s not worth looking good for 6mo and then it takes a toll on your life and you won’t be able to restart


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Give me a break I ran one cycle and gained 20lbs+ .
> 
> The vast majority of my posts are good advice


You run ONE cycle. How the fuck does that qualify you to give advice on compounds that you have no experience with yourself?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, different goals for different people.  Are you a runner?  Are you using any PEDs?


He’s a troll. He didn’t get enough attention as a child. I doubt that’s even him in the pictures.

Check out his posts on MESO and tell me he’s not a troll.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s a troll. He didn’t get enough attention as a child. I doubt that’s even him in the pictures.
> 
> Check out his posts on MESO and tell me he’s not a troll.


Or he got too much attention from his creepy uncle


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Or he got too much attention from his creepy uncle


Cut back the Tren dude you might say that to the wrong person one day


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Or he got too much attention from his creepy uncle


Cut back the Tren dude you might say that to the wrong person one da


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You run ONE cycle. How the fuck does that qualify you to give advice on compounds that you have no experience with yourself?


Theory.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Cut back the Tren dude you might say that to the wrong person one da
> 
> Theory.


😂 are they gonna dox me and track me down? Guess I struck a nerve… or a brain wire


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 are they gonna dox me and track me down? Guess I struck a nerve… or a brain wire


It's just plain offensive, why would you wanna hurt someone for some stupid reason


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's just plain offensive, why would you wanna hurt someone for some stupid reason


Well I’m pretty sure you’re a troll. Also it’s called a joke. I’m also not concerned about feelings of a grown men. Everybody is far too offended now by words. You choose to give them power and choose to be offended.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm messing with DNP for the rapid fat loss, I'm very impatient. Im 21, 18 at the time. Lost all my progress in 2 years and now look closer to pic 1. Am starting on working out now will run a cycle in a few months once I sort out my head


You're not gonna be ready to run a cycle in a few months.

Try a few years.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Cut back the Tren dude you might say that to the wrong person one da
> 
> Theory.


Theory? 🤣 Yes. Clearly you know your shit. My bad. 

Feel free to dispense your advice to the other trolls, shills and clowns over on MESO but you’re not going to do that shit here.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Theory? 🤣 Yes. Clearly you know your shit. My bad.
> 
> Feel free to dispense your advice to the other trolls, shills and clowns over on MESO but you’re not going to do that shit here.


Yeah I will lol.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Why didn't anyone tell me about this thread? 
It's a thing of beauty. 
This almost feels like reddit

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this thread?
> It's a thing of beauty.
> This almost feels like reddit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Dude is a troll though. He’ll be banned here soon. His posts will get progressively more annoying. 

The guys from MESO should know who he is. One of his previous handles, @Existero was banned over the summer.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude is a troll though. He’ll be banned here soon. His posts will get progressively more annoying.
> 
> The guys from MESO should know who he is. One of his previous handles, @Existero was banned over the summer.


Oh shit Existero I remember that dumbass


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude is a troll though. He’ll be banned here soon. His posts will get progressively more annoying.
> 
> The guys from MESO should know who he is. One of his previous handles, @Existero was banned over the summer.


He's on the radar now.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 12, 2022)

I've called Habib out multiple times recently, he continues to give advice like he knows what he's talking about. He's desperate for attention, interjecting his schizophrenia issues in various threads.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Maybe you should start a thread where you give and receive advices from the voices and wires in you head


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

You guys are approaching this all wrong. We should be asking this mass monster for advice, not trying to give it.

He has done a cycle after all.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You guys are approaching this all wrong. We should be asking this mass monster for advice, not trying to give it.
> 
> He has done a cycle after all.


You know what? You’re right. 

@Habib how do I get the Holocaust survivor physique?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah I will lol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> There on page 1 and page 2 of this thread


well shit, I missed those


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude is a troll though. He’ll be banned here soon. His posts will get progressively more annoying.
> 
> The guys from MESO should know who he is. One of his previous handles, @Existero was banned over the summer.


Literally not my account dude. Seriously.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Literally not my account dude. Seriously.


Ok. If you had posted a proper introduction as a new member then we’d all know a little more about you. Read and learn, don’t be a bitch and enjoy your time here. If you post bullshit you’ll get called out for it. Pretty simple stuff. Good luck on your goals, whatever those may be.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. If you had posted a proper introduction as a new member then we’d all know a little more about you. Read and learn, don’t be a bitch and enjoy your time here. If you post bullshit you’ll get called out for it. Pretty simple stuff. Good luck on your goals, whatever those may be.


You'd have to be an idiot to get banned on Meso. Not even that Cherokee guy has gotten banned. It's relatively an unmoderated forum


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You'd have to be an idiot to get banned on Meso. Not even that Cherokee guy has gotten banned. It's relatively an unmoderated forum


Bullshit. Stop listening to your brain wire voices. Lots of people got banned for calling out NAPs and now Millard is banning people for political and social views that oppose the current left narrative. You’d have to be an idiot to believe it’s still even relatively unmoderated.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You'd have to be an idiot to get banned on Meso. Not even that Cherokee guy has gotten banned. It's relatively an unmoderated forum


You’re an asshole. I was giving you a second chance and you gotta be autistic and fuck it up. 

Fuck you then. Keep trolling and jerking off to the angry responses you fucking weirdo.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re an asshole. I was giving you a second chance and you gotta be autistic and fuck it up.
> 
> Fuck you then. Keep trolling and jerking off to the angry responses you fucking weirdo.


Im on the austism spectrum lol. Relax, I'm new to Meso anyways. 500 posts anyways (I post all day), all those guys were banned before me dude


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Im on the austism spectrum lol. Relax, I'm new to Meso anyways. 500 posts anyways, all those guys were banned before me dude


Fuck off. Go back to MESO. They like you more there anyway and you fit in better there as Habib.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck off. Go back to MESO. They like you more there anyway and you fit in better there as Habib.


Fine. I'm going and I'm only coming back sometimes. You guys are really gonna miss me around here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Fine. I'm going and I'm only coming back sometimes. You guys are really gonna miss me around here.


You know what would solve all your retard problems? Arsenic


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You know what would solve all your retard problems? Arsenic


You must be a narcissistic, toxic male. You don't respect mental health, the emotion of men even if was sexual abuse lol. You make me wanna stay away from tren. I wonder if you'd ever get girls as an average looking guy


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You must be a narcissistic, toxic male. You don't respect mental health, the emotion of men even if was sexual abuse lol. You make me wanna stay away from tren. I wonder if you'd ever get girls as an average looking guy


😂 you sound like a male feminist. I gave you life changing advice and here you are just crying some more. I think your brain wires are crossed. Even if you took tren you’d still look like Ghandi in a concentration camp.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You must be a narcissistic, toxic male. You don't respect mental health, the emotion of men even if was sexual abuse lol. You make me wanna stay away from tren. I wonder if you'd ever get girls as an average looking guy


It’s very easy to get girls but you offered a lot of insight into your own issues and problems in life. 

Learn to listen and talk and you too could get all the bobs and vagene that you could ever want.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

I want to laugh at these comments, but I feel like it would be unprofessional, so I won't.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 you sound like a male feminist. I gave you life changing advice and here you are just crying some more. I think your brain wires are crossed. Even if you took tren you’d still look like Ghandi in a concentration camp.


A male feminist just = a male that believes he is equal to women. What's to laugh at.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> A male feminist just = a male that believes he is equal to women. What's to laugh at.


Okay Ghandi Frank


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You'd have to be an idiot to get banned on Meso. Not even that Cherokee guy has gotten banned. It's relatively an unmoderated forum


Oh if anything warrants name calling its this post right here.
You are an extremely ignorant tiny cunt.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

Where'd the fucking Twink looking moron go?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Where'd the fucking Twink looking moron go?


Really gotta call me a fucking twink dude? I know I'm small but I didn't intentionally do anything to offend anyone.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

It was your attitude. Maybe start over.  You also have no business running dnp.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 18, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Really gotta call me a fucking twink dude? I know I'm small but I didn't intentionally do anything to offend anyone.


Oh god he’s back.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Where'd the fucking Twink looking moron go?





FlyingPapaya said:


> It was your attitude. Maybe start over.  You also have no business running dnp.


I agree with the DNP comment, but let's not forget rule #1 and leave the insults out of it.

This goes for anyone else in the thread as well.

Carry on everyone.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

Yessir
apologies youngster.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I agree with the DNP comment, but let's not forget rule #1 and leave the insults out of it.
> 
> This goes for anyone else in the thread as well.
> 
> Carry on everyone.


I’m sorry


----------



## Send0 (Feb 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m sorry


I don't think you insulted anyone this time. Your in the clear for once 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't think you insulted anyone this time. Your in the clear for once 🤣🤣🤣


Just being safe. At this point I’m not sure who I’ve insulted


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I agree with the DNP comment, but let's not forget rule #1 and leave the insults out of it.
> 
> This goes for anyone else in the thread as well.
> 
> Carry on everyone.


Noted asshole. Wait, does that count as an insult?  If so, I retract my statement.


----------

